#  Ernährung >   Tolles Weihnachtsrezept >

## Patientenschubser

Echter Truthahn mit schottischen Whisky:  
Man kaufe einen Truthahn von fünf Kilo (für 6 Pers.) und eine Flasche Whisky. Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Speckstreifen.
Truthahn mit Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren, salzen, pfeffern und etwas Olivenöl dazugeben Ofen auf 200° einstellen. 
Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes Gelingen trinken. Anschließend den Truthahn auf einem Backblech in den Ofen 
schieben. Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf ein gutes Gelingen. Das Thermostat nach 
20 Min. auf 250° stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt. Danach schenkt man sich drei weitere Whisky ein.
Nach halm Schdunde öffnen, wenden und den Braten übersachn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiff unm sich eins hinner die Binde kipp.
Nach'ner weiteren albernen Schunnde langsam bis sum Ofen
hinschlendern und die Trude rumwenden. Darauf achtn, sisch nitt die Hand zu Vabrenn an die Schaiss-0hfndür.
Sisch waidere ffünff odda siehm Wixki innem Glas sisch unn dann unn so. Die Drute weehrent drrai Schunn'nt (iss auch egal!) 
waiderbraan und all ssehn Minud'n pinkeln.
Wenn üerntwi möchlisch, ssumm Truthahn hinkrieschn unn den Ohwn aus'm Viech ziehn. Nommal ein Schlugg geneemign und 
anschliesnt wida fasuchen, das Biest rauszukriegen.
Den fadammt'n Vogel vom Bodn auffläesen unn uff'ner Bladde
hinrichten. Uffbasse, dass nitt Ausrutschn auff'm
schaissfettichn Kühnbodn. Wenn sisch drossdem nitt fameiden - 
fasuhn wida aufssuschichtnodersohahahaisallesjaeeehscheissegaa  l! 
Guten Appetit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
*lach* Sowas ähnliches habe ich von Obelix auch schon bekommen, allerdings in Form eines "Kuchenrezeptes"! 
Aber lachen muß ich über Deines auch!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

